# WHERE TO STAY AT CAVE RUN?



## Targa17 (Dec 8, 2006)

Can someone tell me of a lodge/motel that accommodates both the fisherman and also his boat. I'd like to take my boat there several times this summer if I can get this info.

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you mean take care of boat as leaving at marina or space for trailer and outlet to charge batteries? I know lake view motel is literally across the street from the launch at Scott's creek, I believe it's called. Never stayed there but used launch, I'm assuming popular with boaters and imagine it caters to fisherman due to proximity to launch. In the past I've just camped and really enjoyed it. Never with super high temps but the campsites are incredibly nice, electric to plug the boat in/ run a fan and had enough space for a full size pick up and 18ft boat. Camp ground launch is right by zilpo flats a popular spot and puts you in good location for short run to decent locations. Good luck, only made it out there once this year for a day trip but went 1/2 and was a really nice fish.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Hotels in morehead are affordable. 20 min drive to the lake.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Tony Grant has a lodge that is a couple of minutes from the boat ramp. Rooms are around $60/ night. If you are musky fishing you couldn't be in better company. You don't have to use his guide service to stay at his lodge. http://tonygrantoutdoors.com/

PS: Very boat friendly too.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

I've stayed at Tony Grants cabins. I've used him as a guide a couple times. We caught one with him. Caught my biggest at the main marina just as dusk settled in. Tony's place is no frills but good place to crash after a long day on the water. The other folks staying are there for the same thing so company is good as you can share stories, hopes or dreams. I don't know if Crash still has his place but others on here may know???? I stayed there once quite a few years back.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I think crash has passed on.....


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I think crash has passed on.....


You know somebody a while back told me that too. He had a pretty nice little store down there to buy Musky lures. Hate to hear he had passed. He would always try to give us insight on the lake.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DenOhio said:


> You know somebody a while back told me that too. He had a pretty nice little store down there to buy Musky lures. Hate to hear he had passed. He would always try to give us insight on the lake.


One hell of a guide


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The store is there, owned by someone else. Not sure about lodging. There is a comfort in on 801 @ I-64. Not sure what they charge but there are always boats in the parking lot. The rooms next to the Cave Run Pro Shop are very basic but clean and comfortable especially after a day on the lake. Fantastic lake BTW! Make sure you get a parking pass for the ramps. $3 a day vs $65+ for a ticket.


----------

